
Comparing note taking interfaces show a striking difference - nearpoint
https://s3.amazonaws.com/storage.memrey.com/videos/comparison_notepads.mp4
======
nearpoint
The app on the left is Evernote and on the right is Memrey. Evernote sports
the most traditional notebook type UI with a column of notes and an area to
show the notes. Apple notes, simple note, and many others have this same
design.

Memrey has the same infinite scroll list allowing you to select a note, but
the interface loads 4 notes at a time on each page. So you see your note in
full, and the surrounding context of notes. This makes it much easier to
browse and understand your notepad. It is the type of thing that once you use
this new UI, you will never want to go back to the traditional UI again.

------
nearpoint
to checkout memrey and access a demo account to play around with the interface
yourself visit [https://www.memrey.com](https://www.memrey.com)

On the homepage is a button to log you into a demo account with no need to
signup before trying! Feel free to play around with the app! There is so much
magic under the hood, as you use Memrey you will discover advanced powers!

